
New Spectre/Meltdown Variants: MeltdownPrime and SpectrePrime - allanberger
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.03802
======
allanberger
MeltdownPrime and SpectrePrime: Automatically-Synthesized Attacks Exploiting
Invalidation-Based Coherence Protocols

"The recent Meltdown [9] and Spectre [8] attacks highlight the importance of
automated verification techniques for identifying hardware security
vulnerabilities. We have developed a tool for automatically synthesizing
microarchitecture-specific programs capable of producing any user-specified
hardware execution pattern of interest."

